# Best drool pads for Beco Gemini?



## babychak (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you recommend good drool pads to use with a Beco Gemini? The ones made by Beco seem to have negative reviews. I see a lot on Etsy but don't know what's best. (And yes I know it's easy to make myself but I don't have the time!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Bumping this up!







Anyone have suggestions to share?


----------



## Otepbunni (Mar 8, 2013)

Beco has organic drool pads for $19.99 but on Etsy there is a listing for drool pads and a teething pad for $18.95 that are also organic from HisandHersHomemade.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HisandHersHomemade?ref=seller_info_count

I've heard awesome things about them and I prefer Organic cause the baby is chewing on them so less pesticides is better.

I hope you get some some good ideas and some awesome drool pads.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

I am wondering the same thing , but plan to get another carrier Bopa3g, just in case anyone who has it is giving advice. I am all about preventing leakage in all forms without PUL , so complicated!Someone help us simplify!


----------

